# New here,found some bottles and stoneware...



## alfadais (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,
 I have just registered ,am from the UK and am not a bottle collecter at all.Not sure if i've posted in the right place so apologies if i haven't .My other half dug up these about four years ago and put them in a bag in the shed.I was having a clear out this week and thought i'd give them a quick wash to see what they were.They are still quite mucky but i didnt want to damage them.
 I have had a quick look on google typing in the names on the bottles and have found very little information,I would  be interested in knowing more about them and what they were used for if anyone can help from the pictures,
 Many thanks.
 Various names on them are..

 Bottles-
 H W Bex Peterborough
 Symington & co ESS Coffee an& chicory Edinburgh
 Lee & Perrins Worstershire sauce
 Lee & Green LTD Boston Sleaford (KB ltd co 1906 on bottom)
 JE Hardwicke Bury St Edmunds & Cambridge
 (Other half says there are several more somewhere with 'Pears' on them)









 This bottle has an irridesent aqua colour to it.




 This one has a marble type stopper inside the neck





 Stoneware/Saltglaze?
 This one says...WW Messent Grocer & Wine & Sprit Merchants Bedford (T Smith & Co Canal potteries Old Kent Road,London) 




 This one says Doulton Lambeth on it.




 Pic of all of them (apart from the two that are also pictured above the rest in this pic have no marks/writing on them)





 Thank you for looking.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello Natasha,

 Welcome to the Forum, and thanks for bringing all these swell bottles for us to look at. I did a little looking around, and found some information on some of your bottles.

 The only H.W. Bex, Peterborough bottle I could find was a Ginger Beer. See this e-bay auction, for the picture.

 The Symington Essence bottle seems to have been very popular and widely distributed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This one is for sale on e-bay, by a seller in Pennsylvania for $14.99. 

 This guy in New Zealand is selling Symingtons, three-at-a-time.

 This Canberra digger dug several Symingtons at the Sterling Park hillside dump. His finds are here, along with his memories of drinking "coffee" made from essence in his family home.

 They're diggin up Symingtons, as well as Paterson's Ess Camp Coffee Chicory, Glasgow Cheluvet Park, Worcester. Canadian diggers are diggin em, too.

 Your Lea & Perrins is a common sauce still made today.

 Time for some "poetry" don'tcha think:

 "Bottle-O! 
 I ainâ€™t the kind of bloke as takes to any steady job; 
 I drives me bottle cart around the town; 
 A bloke what keeps â€™is eyes about can always make a bobâ€” 
 I couldnâ€™t bear to graft for every brown.28 
 Thereâ€™s lots of handy things about in everybodyâ€™s yard, 
 Thereâ€™s cocks and hens a-runninâ€™ to anâ€™ fro, 
 And little dogs what comes and barksâ€”we take â€™em off their guard 
 And we puts â€™em with the Empty Bottle-O! 
 Chorusâ€” 

 So itâ€™s any â€œEmpty bottles! Any empty bottle-O!â€ 
 You can hear us round for a half a mile or so. 
      And youâ€™ll see the women rushing 
      To take in the Mondayâ€™s washing 
 When they â€™ear us crying, â€œEmpty Bottle-O!â€ 

 Iâ€™m drivinâ€™ down by Wexford-street and up a winder goes, 
     A girl sticks out â€™er â€™ead and looks at me, 
 An all-right tart with ginger â€™air, and freckles on â€™er nose; 
     I stops the cart and walks across to see. 
 â€œThere ainâ€™t no bottles â€™ere,â€ says she, â€œsince father took the pledge;â€ 
     â€œNo bottles â€™ere,â€ says I, â€œIâ€™d like to know 
 What right you â€™ave to stick your â€™ead outside the winder ledge, 
     If you â€™avenâ€™t got no Empty Bottle-O!â€ 

 I sometimes gives the â€™orse a spell, and then the push and me 
     We takes a little trip to Chowder Bay. 
 Oh! ainâ€™t it nice the â€™ole day long a-gazinâ€™ at the sea 
     And a-hidinâ€™ of the tanglefoot away. 
 But when the booze gits â€™old of us, and fellows starts to â€œscrapâ€, 
     Thereâ€™s some what likes blue-metal29 for to throw: 
 But as for me, I always says for layinâ€™ out a â€œtrapâ€ 
     Thereâ€™s nothinâ€™ like an Empty Bottle-O! 
 Andrew Barton â€˜Banjoâ€™ Paterson (1864-1941)" From. 

 Here's a Lee & Green Ginger Beer, that just sold on fleabay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's one of several from Worthpoint.






 An interesting Lee & Green from Syracuse, NY from this place.

 I couldn't find anything definite on yout great W.W. Messent Grocer & Wine & Sprit Merchants Bedford flagon. In my opinion this is the best piece of the lot. I'd sure like to see more/bigger pictures of this guy. T. Smith, the potter also made similar flagons for other Spirits merchants. There are some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the wreck of the Smyrna in the Channel.

 Your Doulton Lambeth loks like it may be an ink. Here's the history on Doulton Lambeth, the folks who also brought you Royal Doulton. Here's a guide to the Doulton Marks, [image[http://www.thepotteries.org/mark/d/doulton1.jpg[/IMG] that should help with dating.

 The bottle with the marble stopper is a Codd. Is there embossing on the torpedo shaped bottle?


----------



## alfadais (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply  I will take some more pictures tomorrow of the large T Smith one.
 I have looked and looked at the torpedo shaped bottle and am sure there is no marking on it at all.
 He gave me some more bottles he'd put elsewhere about 15 or so,can't make out names on any of them yet bar one which is Brylcreme,they are far dirtier than the first ones i cleaned.
 Will get back to you,thanks again


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2010)

Het Natasha,

 Looking forward to seeing more.


----------

